# making a sergal tail



## Urbanwolf (Oct 10, 2009)

one of my friends wants me to make him a sergal tail...but i don't know how to make one. or how much fabric i would need.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this what you want it to look like?

http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/art/Sergal-Halfsuit-86259619
http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/art/sergal-suit-86332282

I don't know how but maybe the pics will help OwO


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 10, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Is this what you want it to look like?
> 
> http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/art/Sergal-Halfsuit-86259619
> http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/art/sergal-suit-86332282
> ...


That seems like a good tail for a sergal...problem is I don't know how much fabric to buy to make that kind of tail.


----------



## Adalia (Oct 10, 2009)

Take a look at regular halloween costume patterns from Simplicity or another that you'd find in JoAnn's Fabric store. You'd be able to get a good estimation for it.  Make sure you know what dementions you're looking for.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah...problem is that i've looked at those sites and i can't find anything..although it could be my own lazyness.


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 11, 2009)

anything sergal you will need permission from the creator or else he is liable to sue and knowing how much the US loves sueing i would be very careful


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 11, 2009)

shadowulf said:


> anything sergal you will need permission from the creator or else he is liable to sue and knowing how much the US loves sueing i would be very careful



This

But maybe a yard of fabric will make unber a 3 foot tail... that should be all you'd need I guess.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2009)

shadowulf said:


> anything sergal you will need permission from the creator or else he is liable to sue and knowing how much the US loves sueing i would be very careful


really? even if its just a tail?


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 11, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> really? even if its just a tail?



I dunno but i;'d rather play it safe and see if you can or not


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 11, 2009)

my god, no one is being helpful in this thread....

you only need 1/2 a yard of each to make 2 tails approx, 4-5 ft long. 

I can get you that white long fur for $20 a yard, aka $10 for 1/2 a yard. shipping would probably be $5-10. 

if you want the long black, same price. but brown...... I dunno.

this is how you'll do it:

foam, wire, hot glue, fur.

that's it.

or I can make you one for $35.
look at my tails on FA. click the paw.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> my god, no one is being helpful in this thread....
> 
> you only need 1/2 a yard of each to make 2 tails approx, 4-5 ft long.
> 
> ...


finally someone to give me good meaurements. I was beginning to think that people here didn't know how to make tails besides felines and canines. XD 

anyway its for a friend...he was was supposed to email beastcub but she hasn't replied yet (or he hasn't emailed her) and he wants one before he goes to a con. 6 days from now.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 11, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> yeah...problem is that i've looked at those sites and i can't find anything..although it could be my own lazyness.



To make a tail you first need to know what colors are needed. You also need to know the length of tail they want. It helps to buy some elastic to make elastic loops for when it is done.

As for how much, for a long one like what one person linked, you would need a good half yard per tail so you are not stuck sowing squares together for length.

As for a fluffy white, I highly suggest Mendel's Punky Muppet white. It's superb amazing material and you can order it for around 15 bucks a yard. If you can find a another punky muppet variety to match the other color (if there is one), than you can order that in the same order, again, half a yard. You'd end up with 30 bucks for material, and around 10 for shipping depending on where you live.

As for making the tail, that one tail linked really just looks like an overlong husky type tail. So you would cut two pieces, the top being less wide than the bottom. The bottom being more wide than the top. Then you can probably extend the bottom part a bit, cut two angular stripes inward from each tip corner of the material towards the end, sew the top part to the extend flap, and then sew in the other two lines once you get to that point. Of course you would also have to sew the long ways part inside out, closing up the sides of the tail.

Make sure you don't, when you cut, cut the entire material straight up. Draw a line with either permanent marker or chalk and patiently snip the backing. If you use chalk, use a paper towl and rub the chalk off after you cut it so you don't have it bleed later on into the white.

Also ensure that when you sew it all together, push the fur in. Match the pieces together that are to be sewn, and then push the fur into it, so that you are sewing just the backing together.

To get a slight curve you could sew "Darts" into it but I personally don't have a good reference for the dart technique.

Once the tail is done being sewn inside out, pull it reverse like you would with a sock, and then it's a matter of choosing your stuffing, and finishing the tip up.

As for the mendels website: http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 11, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> finally someone to give me good meaurements. I was beginning to think that people here didn't know how to make tails besides felines and canines. XD
> 
> anyway its for a friend...he was was supposed to email beastcub but she hasn't replied yet (or he hasn't emailed her) and he wants one before he goes to a con. 6 days from now.



Unless you can get he material locally, you're going to e hard pressed to meet that kind of a deadline. To commission something on short notice is going to be very very pricy. If it's not, I'd be suspicious, if I were you. I know horror stories of people trying to rush getting something short notice, getting a cheap deal and..ugh. Haste is not worth it, it really isn't.

Your friend may be better up waiting till after con, or hooking up with a good tail/suit maker there, and keeping the contact information, and commissioning later on. That way he/she knows for certain that the tail that he/she ends up getting is a good one, well made, of good materials.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2009)

trpdwarf thanks for the even more info! i think i can sew it now..if beastcub can't make it for some reason.  or  i'll make it for myself.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 11, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> trpdwarf thanks for the even more info! i think i can sew it now..if beastcub can't make it for some reason.  or  i'll make it for myself.



You are welcome. If you really are looking to push getting it done in time, you can sometimes pay for express shipping, if that helps. Often then it is better to place a call order, to try to get it in time, versus trying to order via online.

EDIT: But express shipping is not always a guarantee.


----------



## Tralblazer1354 (Nov 11, 2014)

Is there a possibility I could buy a custom tail from you?


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 12, 2014)

Edit: dammit you tricked me with your necromancy.


----------



## Tralblazer1354 (Nov 13, 2014)

Would it be possible if you could make me a tail for 35 dollars?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 14, 2014)

Please look at the dates of the OP before posting. Thanks


----------

